# Pumpkin prep??



## smoke 2 geaux (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok, I got this recipe for pumpkin soup. I had the idea (of course) to smoke the pumpkin instead of baking it in the oven to prep it for the soup.  I've never prepared a fresh pumpkin, so I'm not sure what to do to get it ready for the smoker.  I know I have to cut it open and scrape out the seeds and pulp.  What I'm not sure is how to deal with the outside.  Do I need to peel it?  Is the whole thing edible, or does it have a rind, like a watermelon?  I've cooked alot of stuff, but the only thing I have ever made with pumpkin is a jack-o-lantern.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 28, 2010)

I use this website for several things and I trust them. You do need to make sure you have the right type of pumpkin though. Read through it and it should answer your questions. I think smoking it would be a great idea. Prepare it like you would for the oven (in chunks) but put on the smoker. I would definitely put it in an aluminum pan. Hope this helps!

http://www.pickyourown.org/pumpkincooking.php


----------



## eman (Oct 28, 2010)

Peel it and cube it . Smoke in a pan . Don't know that you'll get it tender enough on the smoker

w/o getting it to smokey


----------



## squirrel (Oct 28, 2010)

You could probably smoke it for a while and then go to the oven to reach desired tenderness. Just a thought. I'd be interested to see how this turns out for ya!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Oct 28, 2010)

Good idea.  I'll probably follow your advice and smoke it for a while, then finish it in the oven.  I'll post some pics.


----------

